# Berlin?



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

anyone fished Berlin yet might head in the morning


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Any one even looked at Berlin ever fished there before got an old spot they caught a walleye once lol anything ? Thanks a million


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have not pulled a fish through Berlin Ice Ever Go To Mosquitto Much Better Odds


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Hopefully I’ll have a good post from Berlin tomorrow thanks for the info


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

Let us know how the ice is I know it’s popular to fish on the northern side of the causway


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yea N side of 224, towards the dam on east side in the weed beds. try gold vibes or jig rap, or jig and minn. about half way towards dam. and on opposite shore back to the highway. yeah check A C s bait for any hot spots and bait


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

A couple years ago when we had good ice, well maybe been more like 3 years now I did really good on roadbed area for eyes( gold jig rap)in 16' of water near river channel.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Bustedrod right, look up Chuck at ac bait.(rt.224) east of lake. Good guy, used to be on here not sure if he still is or not...


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

18 fow glad to have a vexilar they were suspended between 15 and 11 Minnie had to be alive for them to even take a taste very light bite ended up with 29 no biggys but all legal tastys


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

25asnyder said:


> 18 fow glad to have a vexilar they were suspended between 15 and 11 Minnie had to be alive for them to even take a taste very light bite ended up with 29 no biggys but all legal tastys


Good job!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I just had my side job cancelled for tomorrow. Where and when are u going out. A guy on Facebook said he was out on Bonner last week. Gonna be cold as $h!t in the morning. Big lake I think I'd want to travel light. The road bed is a big area if u have to look for um. There's dunes to the east and a small bay to the west.


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Anyone have any updates on Berlin ice after this warm weather?


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Hurd water came way up you have to waid out to the ice


----------

